# تصميم قوالب حقن البلاستيك



## vague_boy (23 فبراير 2009)

سلام عليكم!

اخواني المهندسين، انا مهندس واعمل حاليا في مجال تصميم القوالب
(قوالب حقن البلاستيك) ولكني جديد على هذا المجال وأرغب في شراء كتاب بحيث يكون مرجع في التصميم، فما هو افضل كتاب بحيث يعطيني كيفية التصميم وجميع المواصفات القياسية لأبعاد أجزاء القالب، وان يحتوي على امثلة لتصاميم تفصيلية وهكذا....
واتمنى لو يكون الكتاب عن تجربة شخص استخدمه


وشكرا جزيلا


----------



## amenko1 (11 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكور يا اخي


----------



## الاحزاب القاهريه (6 ديسمبر 2009)

صيانة قوالب حقن البلاستيك


----------



## المصمم يوسف (20 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا على هذا الكتاب وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## m_hussieny (30 ديسمبر 2009)

الله يوفق


----------

